# Excel File Size Increase



## StrideExcel (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a very complex and large excel file with multiple array formulas, vlookups, lead sheets, print formats, and data sets with approximately 10 tabs:  5,00 rows-150 columns.

I am satisfied with the current file size of 36mg.  However, I recently copied a lead sheet from a previous version (3-1)the current workbook, pasted values to remove all links from the previos version and created a new lead that identifies the difference between 3-24 and 3-1.

The file size immediately jumped to 103mg after creating the difference tab and importing/pasting values from the 3-1 tab.

Any ideas on how this file size trippled??  It seems to have taken on the properties of both the 3-1 version and the 3-24 version

Thanks


----------



## snowblizz (Mar 25, 2009)

This seems to be a strange property of Excel, look in the following threads for some discussion of the problem and also some suggestions as to what you can do to reduce the size/unnecessary data.

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=379599
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=223851


----------



## RoryA (Mar 25, 2009)

Which version of Excel are you using?


----------



## StrideExcel (Mar 25, 2009)

Excel 2007


----------



## RoryA (Mar 25, 2009)

you might want to try inserting a new sheet, then copy and pate-special values from the other sheet rather than copying the whole sheet across.


----------



## SandiMays (Apr 5, 2009)

Excel links posted a free addin that might help decrease the file size at: http://www.ozgrid.com/Excel/ExcelProblems.htm


----------

